# Nissal Altima 2009 B1018 Error code Air Bag



## Dariodani (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I have a 2009 Nissan Altima that has an Air Bag light blinking and the scanner came up with error code B1018

Looking of a solution on the internet has offered very little help.

Removed the glove compartment but everything there looks in order. Tried to remove the error with the scanner. It looked like it worked but the light came right back! Everything with the seat looks to be OK, except for a cigarette from the previous owner.

Looked on eBay and they have a bypass for it but they only have it for the 2 door coupe nut for the 4 doors.

Would appreciate some help if you ever had the problem and found a solution. I am also open to suggestions.

Thank you..


----------

